# My Story



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

My Story. I am a bird hunter by nature, pheasant, quail, dove; I have 5 German Shorthair Pointers I train myself. I never got much into the whole deer shooting thing. Until now
 I recently purchased a Matthews bow. For about the past 7 months I have been practicing and basically teaching myself with a little help for you. (I spend more time watching you and T-Bone shot your bow then the deer). I had the opportunity to travel to West Texas to deer hunt with my bow. This place was set up for rifle hunting no ground blinds or tri pods.
 I just found a spot close to the feeder and set up against the base of a tree. I was there approximately thirty minutes when out of the corner of my eye I spotted a doe walking in. My hearted started pounding and I took a deep breath thinking just walk behind that bush so I could braw my bow for a 16 yard shot, then it hit me Mike you need to breath. I guess when I exhaled it was a little loud. Cold Busted.
 I had two more opportunities before the sun went down both rookie mistakes on my part. I watch the reaction of you and other hunters on TV when you kill a deer; you can hardly breathe, shacking and the emotion. I got to experience that feeling and never stuck a deer. What a rush. There is no drug in the world that can give you that HIGH. I can


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good story so far. Looks like some is missing?


----------

